# Cream Leather seats - how do you clean?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this is not an answer, but I was wondering if you had put any leather dressing/conditioner on the seats when you took delivery of the car and before you started driving it much? 

My Mazda has leather seating surfaces, but the sides and backs of the seats are a matching vinyl. I use Meguier's Gold Leather conditioner/cleaner on everything. After nine years, everything is soft and pristine.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah i'd say just anything that clean leather


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago my sister(who is a nightmare care wise) was staying over for her christmas vacation. And I cleaned her car for her. The leather seats in her car were originally a very light grey, and before I worked on it, they were a medium/gun metal grey. About 1-2 goes over with ICE interior detailer cleaned about 70% of it[Its the caked on, down in the wrinkle dirt that didn't come off]. I'd give it a try, it can work wonders.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

check out Zaino Store

I've been using their leather cleaner and conditioner for years,


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Same thing is happening to mean and mine is only 3 days old :banghead:


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Ger8mm said:


> Same thing is happening to mean and mine is only 3 days old :banghead:


We had the same problem with our BMW X3. With that said, we'll never buy a non-black interior again.


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

You first need to clean the seats with a cleaner like (simple green, or solution made by shinesupply are excellant) needs to be diluted, because you need to do a test spot first where know one can see. and see if there is any color transfer on the microfiber towel. if not clean the rest of your leather with the solution and a microfiber towel. once that is donee you want to get a leather conditioner to the seats, ex: brands (meguirs, adams polishes, shine supply). Then you just need to keep on top of cleaning then so often with a very diluted solution. thats it really simple works for any leather.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only question I have is what in the heck kind of blue jeans are you wearing. 2LT with light tan leather, over two years old, does not have this problem.

Ha, I wear blue jeans all the time, if I want to give my wife and family a heart attack, just put on a three piece suit. So far with grandkids, a wet rag does the trick. Still looks like new.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thought this was a known problem with all light colored leather. A quick google search for "blue jeans and leather seats" one will see this effects every car with light colored leather, does not matter the brand.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I toss a new pair of jeans in my commercial Maytag washing machine grade twice with some bleach and a double rinse before wearing them. Don't like the feel of cardboard on my legs. Bleach is color safe, still blue.

In my paperboy days, hands were always black with ink, could never get them clean. Used an old JC Higgins bicycle, today, I see people driving SUV's to deliver newspapers. Wonder how they are making out.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have the same issue car is about 7 months now and edge of seat where I slide in is getting blue

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

First result on google seems to be helpful: 

https://www.turtlewax.com/car-care-tips/how-to-remove-jean-stains-from-leather-seats


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

MinnluvsCruze said:


> I bought the Cruze with the light interior leather and for some reason wearing jeans (washed many times before buying this car) leaves blue marks on the leather seats. ERRR! Anybody have this issue and how do you clean the seats? What product do you use? I tried Meguires and that removed some but not all dye. I've had grey leather before in a Ford and it never was affected. Seems like this leather isn't high quality? Maybe, maybe not? I don't get it. I guess this leaves me a little "BLUE" about buying the light leather and wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I called GM to ask them what part of the seat is leather and what's vinyl and she didn't know.
> 
> The dealer cleaned it really well but when they showed me what they used it wasn't a LEATHER approved cleaner, so not sure that they should have used it at all on my car seats. I know the back and seat are supposedly leather but what about the seat part that curves up on the side by your thigh? Is that vinyl or leather? Can't believe GM can't tell me. I love the color leather and it's really sharp looking, but yikes, what a pain to keep clean.
> 
> ...


id try these from autogeek.net. They are a major supplier of top of the line detailing products. Pinnacle Black Label Hide-Soft Leather Cleaner, king ranch leather cleaner . And id follup with this here. Pinnacle Black Label Hide-Soft Leather Conditioner, king ranch leather conditioner.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought I should post this, I immediatly picked up some leather care products from Meguiar's: Gold Glass leather & vinyl cleaner and leather sealer.
The cleaner took of the blue jean color right away, ill use the sealer tomorrow so hopefully it will stop.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Here I used Meguiars ultimate protection on the gauge cover, you can see the shine vs the dull dash which is not treated.







This door is not treated ^^







This door has leather cleaner && ultimate Protection on it.

I dont know if you can tell the difference but i do


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh yes...I can definitely tell the difference. What would be the best protectant I found that gives the best deepest wet look and gives the best protection is meguiars ultimate protectant. Highly recommend this. Which is what you seem to be using. So keep at it =]. Still have to do mine yet. Ive got some MOTHERS protectant as well. Don't think this is a bad product. If I was to compare meguiars and mothers protectants, id say meguiars wins my gold metal lol.


----------

